# Digital Thermometers



## ghostman (1/1/07)

Gday lads,

Anyone out there use digital thermometers?? ie. the laser ones, point and click.... If you havn't used one it's how it sounds... Tried searching on here but no luck.....

Anyone know how accurate they are?? I've got one at work but my boss doesn't know shit about them... even where he got it from....

??

Cheers in advance!


----------



## mika (1/1/07)

Try here


----------



## ghostman (2/1/07)

cheers mika....

I should have typed 'temperature' in the search bar.... damn....

Delete this topic if you want admins


----------

